# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - kesä 2021

## Sakke100

19.7.
Föli linjalla 7 keltavalkoinen Volvo 8900 Nobina # 769.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Föli linjalla 7 keltavalkoinen Volvo 8900 Nobina # 769.


Keulan ilmeestä huolimatta tuon sarjan Volvot ovat 8500:sia.

----------


## 401

Tällainen tuli vastaan linja-autoasemalla, ei ollut liikennöitsijän tunnuksia. https://flic.kr/p/2mcKLPL

----------


## onni

> Tällainen tuli vastaan linja-autoasemalla, ei ollut liikennöitsijän tunnuksia. https://flic.kr/p/2mcKLPL


Kyseessä yksi TLO:n viidestä Ruotsista tuomasta Volvo 8909RLE:tä. Järjestysnumero 41.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mikä tämä TLO nyt taas on? Eikö se pitänyt loppua ja olla LS. Maskun linjalla auton kyljessä isoin kirjaimin TLO.

----------


## kuukanko

TLO on vielä olemassa LS-Liikennelinjojen aputoiminimenä.

----------


## Sakke100

> Kyseessä yksi TLO:n viidestä Ruotsista tuomasta Volvo 8909RLE:tä. Järjestysnumero 41.


Auton perässä on 100-lätkä.

----------


## 401

> Auton perässä on 100-lätkä.


Eipä tuossa ainakaan ollut.

----------


## Sakke100

> Eipä tuossa ainakaan ollut.




Jos ei, niin sitten se on tipahtanut pois.

----------


## 401

Hmm, no ehkä se sitten oli mutta perä muuten näytti epätavallisen tyhjältä, ehkä aiheuttaen muisti-illuusion.

----------


## Sakke100

Nobinan dieselbusseja Turussa ovat ainakin numerot 767, 769 ja 770.

----------


## onni

Tänään ilmeisesti ensimmäistä päivää Yutong linjalla, Nyholm 57 lähti klo. 17:05 Uittamolta Impivaaraan.

----------


## jltku

Länsilinjat on liikennöinyt linjaa 99 viime vuonna Naantalin sopimukseen hankituilla autoilla. Ensi viikolla, kun kouluvuoden aikainen tiheämpi liikenne alkaa, niin linjalla 99 nähtäneen autot 14, 24 ja 59. Nuo havaitsin tänään Länsilinjojen Naantalin "varikolla".

----------


## onni

Todennäköisesti myös auto 17, sillä se on juuri tuotu Ruotsista ja maalattu Föli-väreihin.

----------


## eemeli113

> Länsilinjat on liikennöinyt linjaa 99 viime vuonna Naantalin sopimukseen hankituilla autoilla. Ensi viikolla, kun kouluvuoden aikainen tiheämpi liikenne alkaa, niin linjalla 99 nähtäneen autot 14, 24 ja 59. Nuo havaitsin tänään Länsilinjojen Naantalin "varikolla".


Onhan ajossa ollut myös Föli-väritetyt VDL Citeat #73 ja #74. Myös #76 on nähty Föleissä, jolloin vielä #75 olisi tulematta. Toki näillä mainituilla kolmella VDL:llä, kolmella Volvolla ja yhdellä Ivecolla pärjättäisiin, kun muutenkin Naantalin autot ajavat vajaita päiviä linjojen ruuhkapainotteisuuden vuoksi. Linjan 99 liikenne vaatii koko päivän ajan 5 bussia.

----------


## onni

> Onhan ajossa ollut myös Föli-väritetyt VDL Citeat #73 ja #74. Myös #76 on nähty Föleissä, jolloin vielä #75 olisi tulematta.


75 Ei varmastikaan palaa Turkuun, sillä ainakin vuoden alussa se oli Nysse-väreissä Tampereella.

----------


## Eppu

> 75 Ei varmastikaan palaa Turkuun, sillä ainakin vuoden alussa se oli Nysse-väreissä Tampereella.


No kun varmaankin palaa. Nyssenä sitä ei keväällä enää näkynyt sen jälkeen kun vanhoja tkl:n autoja tuli länsilinjojen käyttöön mm. Vesilahden linjalle, missä citeoita oli totuttu näkemään.
Toisaalta vaihtoehtona on viedä se maakuntiin,mutta siihen en kyllä usko ollenkaan. Jyväskylän ja Joensuun kalusto alkaa olemaan jo tiedossa ja valmis, mutta Jämsän autoista emme vielä tiedä kovinkaan paljoa.

----------


## eemeli113

> 75 Ei varmastikaan palaa Turkuun, sillä ainakin vuoden alussa se oli Nysse-väreissä Tampereella.


Olihan #76 myös Tampereella Nysse-väreissä, mutta silti se maalattiin Föliksi ja tuli Turkuun. Luulisin, että tässä tapauksessa kannattavinta on pitää koko sarja kasassa ja tuoda se viimeinenkin paikalle.

----------


## eemeli113

> Toki näillä mainituilla kolmella VDL:llä, kolmella Volvolla ja *yhdellä Ivecolla* pärjättäisiin...


Täytyykin hieman korjata omia kirjoituksia. Onnin viestissä mainitsema auto #17 ei olekaan EJI-903, Irisbus Crossway LE vaan jokin tuonti Säffle ZMR-117. Se näyttäisi olevan Ruotsin Nobinan entinen JBC715 vuodelta 2010 (uudempi kuin EJI-903!). Tämä auto on tosiaan Föli-väreissä, joten ei epäilystäkään mihin sitä ollaan tuomassa.

Mutta mihin on EJI-903 kadonnut? Ainutlaatuisuudensa vuoksi ollut todennäköisesti helpompaa pistää auto kiertoon.

----------


## jltku

Tänään alkuillasta Nyholmin Youtong #57 oli linjalla 18. Myös linjoilla 13 ja 61 oli tänään Yuotongit ajossa, mutta näin ne vain kauempaa, joten numeroista ei havaintoa.

----------


## onni

Tänään Jalon auto 40 ajoi hieman ojaan Tortinmäen kääntöpaikalla ja jäi jumiin. Auto lähti Kuhankuonosta 18:10 ja myöhästyi Tortinmäessä noin 1,5h. Vaurioita ei ilmeisesti tullu, koska auto on ollut loppuillan ajossa.

----------


## onni

Länsilinjat 76 myös Turussa ja linjalla.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Turku palauttaa maskipakon busseihin
https://www.is.fi/turun-seutu/art-2000008180895.html

----------


## jltku

Jalon Liikenteen Yutong #92 tänään aamupäivällä linjalla 23 Moisiossa Puutorille menossa.

----------


## onni

Jalon Yutongit:
YXM-893 = 91
YXM-894 = 92
YXM-895 = 93

----------


## bussitietäjä

Turun potkulautaturma ei ollut kuolleen naisen syy  poliisi epäilee bussikuskia törkeistä rikoksista
https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/8...a-1f1c8eada054

----------


## jltku

Nyhomin Yutong #57 ajeli iltapäivällä linjaa 301, joten sähköbusseja liikkuu jokaisessa Föli-kunnassa.

----------


## santeri82

> Nobinan dieselbusseja Turussa ovat ainakin numerot 767, 769 ja 770.



Nämä Volvot tulivat aikanaan Helsinkiin Lauttasaaren sopimukselle ja niillä ajettiinkin linjoja 21V, 65A/N ja 66/A. 

Olivat pirun hyviä ajettavia, joten hienoa, että ovat saaneet vielä uuden elämän Föli-liikenteessä!

----------


## jltku

> Nämä Volvot tulivat aikanaan Helsinkiin Lauttasaaren sopimukselle ja niillä ajettiinkin linjoja 21V, 65A/N ja 66/A. 
> 
> Olivat pirun hyviä ajettavia, joten hienoa, että ovat saaneet vielä uuden elämän Föli-liikenteessä!


No Fölissä ne ovat Nobinalla lähinnä vara-autoina, kun tarvitaan Bydin tilalle.

----------


## onni

Savonlinja on myynyt TuKL:lle 4kpl Scaloja.

967 KRS-631 = 50
983 KRS-634 = 51
984 KRS-635 = 52
985 KRS-636 = 53


Nämä tulivat korvaamaan poistuneita OXI-Volvoja ja poistuvia 14 ja 15:ta.

----------


## onni

SL 415 linjalla 2. Kyseessä teli-linja, joten erikoinen sijoitus.

----------


## nickr

> Täytyykin hieman korjata omia kirjoituksia. Onnin viestissä mainitsema auto #17 ei olekaan EJI-903, Irisbus Crossway LE vaan jokin tuonti Säffle ZMR-117. Se näyttäisi olevan Ruotsin Nobinan entinen JBC715 vuodelta 2010 (uudempi kuin EJI-903!). Tämä auto on tosiaan Föli-väreissä, joten ei epäilystäkään mihin sitä ollaan tuomassa.
> *
> Mutta mihin on EJI-903 kadonnut?* Ainutlaatuisuudensa vuoksi ollut todennäköisesti helpompaa pistää auto kiertoon.


Traficomin sivuilta löytyi EJI-903:n tiedoista keltaisella pohjalla teksti "Recall". Siis suomeksi ilmeisesti tarkoittaa takaisinkutsua. Traficomin takaisinkutsulistalta löytyikin Iveco Crossway Euro VI -takaisinkutsu moottorin johtosarjan vian takia (https://takaisinkutsut.traficom.fi/recall/8099). Eli voiko tämä olla syy siihen, miksi EJI-903 katosi, vai puhunkohan nyt ihan puuta heinää? Itse kun en tiedä juuri yhtään mitään mistään takaisinkutsuista, joten hieman on tässä hakemista.

Ja menee nyt vähän ohi Turun seudun havainnoista, mutta kun täällä oli asiaa pohdittu, niin ajattelin jatkaa tänne.

----------


## killerpop

> Eli voiko tämä olla syy siihen, miksi EJI-903 katosi, vai puhunkohan nyt ihan puuta heinää?


Kuulemma moottori antautui eikä kehrää enää. Sitä autoa ei ko firma ainakaan kunnosta.

----------


## nickr

Mihinkähän sitten mahtoi se Recall-tieto tässä yhteydessä viitata?

----------


## onni

Tänään Nobina 1329 taas paperilapun kanssa ja kilvet eivät toimineet. Pitkään ne jo toimikin.

----------


## Sakke100

Keltavalkoinen BYD nro 1303 näkyi liikenteessä rekisterikilvet irrotettuina, mustakeltaiset kilvet etu- ja takalasilla.

----------


## kuukanko

(Suomalaisia) rekisterikilpiä siinä ei varmaan ole vielä ollutkaan. Ihan kaikki Turun BYD:thän eivät tulleet vielä 1.7., nyt sitten nähtävästi loput alkavat tulla.

----------


## eemeli113

Kiirettähän näillä ei ole. Autot 1295, 1297, 1303, 1306, 1319 ja 1335 tarvitaan vasta vuodenvaihteessa, kun linjan 7A liikennöinti palaa pitkältä tauolta.

----------

